# iPhone a l'étranger



## shadow23111s (26 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour, dans 3 mois je pars aux états-unis et je voudrais bien m'acheter l'iphone xr la bas comme je payerais moins chère  (200euros de différences) cependant j'ai plusieurs questions: seras t-il compatible en France pour la 4g? la douane va t-elle savoir que j'ai acheter mon iPhone aux états unis  et donc me taxer les 20 pour-cent ou bien je ne vais pas les payer? en cas de réparation, je pourrais tout de même le faire réparer? merci de votre aide, dites moi si je rencontrerais d'autre soucis et les pour et les contre, merci


----------



## Bartolomeo (27 Octobre 2018)

https://forums.macg.co/threads/acheter-un-iphone-au-usa.1295990/


----------



## shadow23111s (27 Octobre 2018)

Merci beaucoup


----------

